# F8x Flashing KOMBI



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

There is a thread [Edit: now deleted] on the other forum mentioning that BMW has updated the M-mode HUD on F8x cars, addressing the poor visibility of the tachometer (which was a frequent complaint among F8x owners). I am therefore planning to flash KOMBI with the latest software.

This will be the first time I flash an ECU, so I wanted to confirm the procedure.

I found the PDF guide zkiifreak posted here: Flashing ECU's with E-sys [GUIDE] and it seems clear enough.

Is there anything else I should be aware of? Should I be able to flash just KOMBI or are there other ECU's that need to be flashed at the same time? Finally, how long should the process take? (I have a battery charger, but I do not think it has the 50-70AMP capacity mentioned by zkiifreak in his guide)

Edit: A summary of the flashing procedure is in post #55. The following images show the original and updated M-HUDs. The issue with the original one is that the monochromatic grey tachometer is hard to see against the background of grey asphalt.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The referenced Flashing Guide covers all you need to know, including determination of ECU Flash Dependencies. Kombi should only take about 5 - 10 minutes to flash. In lieu of charger, you can always jump car to another car with running motor.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks, Shawn. If it is only 5-10 minutes, it should be enough to make sure that the battery is fully charged before starting and leave the charger connected.

I saw the section in the Guide regarding the dependencies and read your original post. If I understand correctly, anything listed as a PreRequisite for KOMBI in the TAL Editor should be flashed at the same time. Do I also need to check if any of the PreRequisite ECUs in turn have other PreRequisites or can I stop with whatever is specifically listed as a PreRequisite for KOMBI?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmnc02 said:


> Thanks, Shawn. If it is only 5-10 minutes, it should be enough to make sure that the battery is fully charged before starting and leave the charger connected.
> 
> I saw the section in the Guide regarding the dependencies and read your original post. If I understand correctly, anything listed as a PreRequisite for KOMBI in the TAL Editor should be flashed at the same time. Do I also need to check if any of the PreRequisite ECUs in turn have other PreRequisites or can I stop with whatever is specifically listed as a PreRequisite for KOMBI?


Must check the PreRequisites for PreRequisites too.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

OK, got it.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I calculated the TAL:
- KOMBI has FEM_GW and HU_NBT as prerequisites
- FEM_GW has TCB as prerequisite
- HU_NBT has FEM_GW as prerequisite
- TCB has no prerequisites.

So I need to flash KOMBI, FEM_GW, HU_NBT and TCB.

I have one more question. The Guide states that the connection needs to be via gateway URL or the flashing of ZGW (which I assume to be the equivalent of FEM_GW) will fail. The Guide has the following picture showing how to determine the correct URL:










However, in my case there is no URL shown in the "Connection via VIN" field following DIAGADR_10. How should I determine the gateway URL?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Picture is from newer E-Sys 3.26.1, which shows IP Address in Connection via VIN,

You can use E-Sys Transmitter as follows:

Select "External Application"
Double-click "Transmitter"
Select ReadIPConfig
Click Connect
Click Send

Gateway IP Address will be first one shown, not second one, as follows:


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> Picture is from newer E-Sys 3.26.1, which shows IP Address in Connection via VIN,
> 
> You can use E-Sys Transmitter as follows:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Shawn, I got the IP address. I will try the actual flashing tomorrow.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> Thanks, Shawn, I got the IP address. I will try the actual flashing tomorrow.


Wow, you guys are good! I am few steps behind you, learning the basics ... I have to read more of Shawn's posts to really understand things. Gotta re-partition my bootcamp to allow for more space for the full psd's. The voltage on my battery as read by the OBC was switching between 13.3 and 13.7 after 15mn drive. Not sure what to make of it. I know flashing requires almost full battery so putting the car on a charger is a must even if it's 5-10mn. I like to be in the safe side. Good luck again!


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I am trying to be very cautious about this and gain as much as possible from other people's experiences. Based on a few threads in this forum, the tricky step is the flashing of the central gateway module (ZGW/FEM_GW), which can lead to putting the car in Transport Mode. Some people have reported no issues flashing ZGW with ENET and connection via VIN, some people have only had success with ENET and connection via gateway URL and some people recommend flashing the central gateway separately before anything else and using ICOM. However, everything I could find is with F10/F11 cars.

Has anybody (Shawn?) flashed the central gateway on a F3x/F8x? 

Is ENET via gateway URL the recommended connection for these cars and is it best to flash FEM_GW together with everything else (letting E-Sys sort out priorities) or to flash FEM_GW first?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I have only flashed ZGW in F10, and I used ENET Cable and Connection via VIN without any problems.

Personally, and I know this goes against the Guide, but I would just flash Kombi by itself using Connection via VIN. Worst case it is fails, and then you an try via Gateway URL. After flash, if Kombi is not working as expected, then I would go back and flash NBT and ZGW,


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have only flashed ZGW in F10, and I used ENET Cable and Connection via VIN without any problems.
> 
> Personally, and I know this goes against the Guide, but I would just flash Kombi by itself using Connection via VIN. Worst case it is fails, and then you an try via Gateway URL. After flash, if Kombi is not working as expected, then I would go back and flash NBT and ZGW,


Thanks, Shawn. If the flashing of KOMBI fails, should it leave KOMBI in a usable state (i.e., with the current software)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmnc02 said:


> Thanks, Shawn. If the flashing of KOMBI fails, should it leave KOMBI in a usable state (i.e., with the current software)?


It should. I have not had issues with it before.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> It should. I have not had issues with it before.


OK, I am going to try this now.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmnc02 said:


> OK, I am going to try this now.


Ok, good luck.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I am not sure why, but the update stops with the following VCM-Update error:









I tried twice. I connected with ENET via VIN and I picked the correct (F020, not F20_DIRECT) target.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmnc02 said:


> I am not sure why, but the update stops with the following VCM-Update error:
> 
> View attachment 523776
> 
> ...


Check "Read VIN out of FA" and hit "Read VIN" and try again.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> Check "Read VIN out of FA" and hit "Read VIN" and try again.


I did check "Read VIN out of FA" and hit "Read VIN". After doing so, the VIN appears in the "Enter VIN" field and the corresponding checkbox is marked, but I did not enter the VIN manually.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmnc02 said:


> I did check "Read VIN out of FA" and hit "Read VIN". After doing so, the VIN appears in the "Enter VIN" field and the corresponding checkbox is marked, but I did not enter the VIN manually.


Yes, but try it again.

If that does not work, then use manual VIN.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Check "Read VIN out of FA" and hit "Read VIN" and try again.


It was mentioned in zkiifreak' thread that it is not necessary to read VIN, so maybe it is ? Shawn, is there a release notes for the newer psd'or any psd for that matter? Usually a firmware is upgraded to tackle specific issues or upgrade certain features, I'd like to know what I am flashing my car with... Thanks.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

aboulfad said:


> Yes, I've selected the correct I-step shipment. I don't have the latest, and the one I have I think is 57.3.
> 
> Btw, as stated, this doesn't affect the Kombi flash, but as a consequence I was trying to think outside the box and see if there's a method to calculate TAL for one ECU , and that option "include ECUs from SVT" kinda implies that you can during the TAL calculation to choose the ECUs to include.


The primary purpose of the "Edit" button in the SVT Target window appears to be to manually modify the SVT, which is not what you want to do. The selection of what ECUs to flash is done in the TAL Processing window.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is I-Step Current?


All three (Current, Last, shipment) are set equally to F020-15-03-503.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aboulfad said:


> All three (Current, Last, shipment) are set equally to F020-15-03-503.


Then it is strange that you would have any missing files in F020-15-11-505. You do have PSdZData Full and not Lite?


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Then it is strange that you would have any missing files in F020-15-11-505. You do have PSdZData Full and not Lite?


Yes I have FULL, but I am getting v58 and @dmnc02 confirmed they are there. In any case no need for them but I wanted to understand more. Thanks.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok I just started the flash w v58 using method 1, didn't get the above warnings, initial running time is 32mn, the car shutdown and only the iDrive has a blue screen... I just hope to God it's not the blue screen of death 

Btw, I also have the same VCM update message C197, "VCM-update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated", but no other message. 

Oh car came back and running time jumped to 1mn after about 6mn... :thumbup: it's done and there was static coming out of speakers that cleared after recycling ignition. 

FYI, most ECUs threw faults (~55) in ISTA after the flash, mostly loss of communication... Cleared them! Thanks to you guys for this, it was as easy as coding! And I also noticed a new icon to remind setting time/date but didn't have chance to take a pic.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aboulfad said:


> Ok I just started the flash w v58 using method 1, didn't get the above warnings, initial running time is 32mn, the car shutdown and only the iDrive has a blue screen... I just hope to God it's not the blue screen of death
> 
> Btw, I also have the same VCM update message C197, "VCM-update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated", but no other message.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## juju00799 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello all,

(sorry for my bad English)

Thanks for your guide and return of experience.

I've flashed Kombi yesterday an F34 of my friend.

Before when I select for "BMW logo" ==> M Performance, I saw "M550d".

So we decided to flash for fix that.

Which your guide et return of your error, the procedure is perfect in 10min15sec.

I erase 2 default with external application ==> all Etc clear.

Now there are logo M Performance in Kombi and HUD.

I not do a VO Code after because the flash is ok with "vo code automatic".

BUT

On the road to back his home, he call me to say that "lim" and cruise control not work.

When he want the start them, he see on screen " cruise control not available" and the same for Lim.

Did you think that I must do a VO Code for Kombi or have you got an other solution ?

Thanks fort your return


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

juju00799 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> (sorry for my bad English)
> 
> ...


Did you check dependencies?


----------



## juju00799 (Apr 3, 2017)

No i don't check dependencies.

I followed the instruction of Dmnc02 and shawnsheridan in other post in this thread ==> just flash Kombi 

Any idea ?

Juju


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

That's a known issue.

The i-level from the FEM_GW is too old. If the difference between the i-level from the Kombi and FEM_GW is too big your cruise control (and all othe assistence systems like LDW, TLC) will not work. You have to flash also your FEM_GW to the i-level from the Kombi - that's all.

CU Oliver


----------



## juju00799 (Apr 3, 2017)

Tanks a lot for your answer !

It's not to dangerous to flash this ecu ?

I must just flash this to fix the problem ? Or i must flash an other one ?

Do you Know the during flash of this ecu ? ( to see of i must put the car on charger because i haven't a Big charger ).

Juju


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Flashing the FEM_GW is a fast thing, you will need only 3 minutes for it. It's the same like you flash your Kombi and much more faster.

Only this flash will solve your problem with the cruise control.

CU Oliver


----------



## juju00799 (Apr 3, 2017)

Ok thanks, i Will try next week and come back to say if it's all ok


----------



## juju00799 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello all and milkyway,

Yesterday i've flashed fem_gw, it during 1m42sec and the cruise control and limiter works perfectly

Thanks so much guys, you are magic !

Juju


----------



## apzx80 (Apr 27, 2017)

*Help me please*

Hello, I need help please, I replaced my kombi on X1 F48 everything works except speed limit assist!
I have 8TH and 5AV to install the KOMBI, I have added 6UP
sorry my English is bad


----------



## apzx80 (Apr 27, 2017)

This


----------



## juju00799 (Apr 3, 2017)

Your cruise control works ?

If not you must flash fem_gw too


----------



## apzx80 (Apr 27, 2017)

Yes my cruise control work :dunno:
I have not yet flashed the KOMBI just changed the VIN, I check how to activate this Speed limit assist.
Everything works perfectly even the speed limiter! 
There is only the limit assist function that does not work yet.


----------



## apzx80 (Apr 27, 2017)

After flashing my kombi, speed limit assist works correctly. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Ababians (Feb 18, 2016)

Ok. My istep shipment is F20-14-07-502 and I Used F20-16-03-500 and bkombi dissapeared. Svt soll was fast now. I see there is no dependencies between ecus in tal editor. Is that normal? Finally in preconditions for the vcm update window the istep shipment is F20-14-07-502 but I Used F20-16-03-500. Must I flash dkombi right now? I am sorry about my english. Thanks advance


----------

